#kubuntu-se 2011-01-10
<Philip5> hoppla hej
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-11
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-12
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<x_link> Morgn
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-16
<x_link> Philip5: Tja, vaken?
<Philip5> jodå
<x_link> Nicenice
<x_link> Tänkte fråga om det finns möjlighet för dig att kanske lägga in nyare VLC-version för mig i repot som du så snällt la upp för mig igen? =)
<Philip5> för hardy?
<x_link> Yes
<x_link> Jag sitter med 0.9.9 =)
<Philip5> går inte utan vidare
<x_link> Alright.
#kubuntu-se 2012-01-12
<peetra> hej Philip5 
<Philip5> hallå
<peetra> Jo, jag undrade, om du råkar veta om jag måste lägga till Virtualbox själv i Kubuntus meny, eller om den satt sig på nåt ställe där jag ine förstår å leta.
<peetra> Bäst å peta lite, då jag glömde bort mitt irssifonster. :)
 * peetra petar på Philip5 
<Philip5> peetra: jag kör med vmware så jag är osäker
<Philip5> vän av ordning tycker förstås att de borde ha så att vbox dyker upp i menyn om man installerar det
#kubuntu-se 2013-01-10
<Flygisoft> x_link: Är du där?
#kubuntu-se 2013-01-12
<x_link> Flygisoft: Yes, nu är jag.
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-06
<QTmsc> Philip5, har du sett nya kanon kameran?
<maxjezuiah> fotosidan.se första artikeln
<maxjezuiah> lite synd att det bara är en 0,3 mpxkamera på baksidan
<maxjezuiah> vad tänkte dem där lixom
<maxjezuiah> ger absolut noll kreativitet, utanför det tänkta användningsområdet
<Philip5> känns ju inte som någon direkt viktig funktion heller
<maxjezuiah> nej, men så sa man väl egentligen om allt förr
<maxjezuiah> och i framtiden kommer säkert 99% av världens gatufilmfotograf/bloggare ha den
<maxjezuiah> med bra kvalitet på båda sidorna
<Philip5> ska bli mer intressant vad som kommer presenteras på årets CP+ mässa i februari och när OS kommer så brukar ju båda nikon och canon passa på att släppa några nya teleobjektiv som ingen dödlig har råd med men man kan porra lite över
<maxjezuiah> ändå bra att det är så, vi dödliga ska inte kunna fånga "every moment" så
<maxjezuiah> lite läskigt med dom där superzoom kompakterna
<maxjezuiah> vad man kan göra med något för 2000kr typ
<maxjezuiah> zooma till finland och filma brudar där
<maxjezuiah> creepcam
<maxjezuiah> angående finland, såg lite på sporten angående förlusten
<maxjezuiah> vilka liphalsar
<maxjezuiah> varför inte vara glad över att finland får vinna lite med, istället gråt gråt.
<maxjezuiah> det är ju inte som om steve jobs gick och dog en andra gång och alla behövde gråta ut lite.
<Philip5> värre än att jobs går bort ju
<maxjezuiah> tycker det var galen hysteri då med.
<maxjezuiah> ona tah faceahbookah
<Philip5> vad tror du om nikons nya 35/1.8G nå?
<Philip5> något för dig eller satsar du på den gamla?
<Philip5> den nya kommer listas till ett pris av $599.95
<maxjezuiah> jag ska nog inte köpa några mer nikon objektiv
<maxjezuiah> ska köpa en canon som b kamera
<Philip5> så pass
<maxjezuiah> billigaste dslr som filmar full hd och med basic kontroll typ
<Philip5> ja du ska ju bara filma
<maxjezuiah> så har jag två kameror som kan använda samma objektiv
<maxjezuiah> mina m42
<Philip5> jag vill ha en d800e men det lär dröja
<Philip5> sällan lägge att hosta upp 25000 i ett bräde men lättare att lägga 2-5000 lite då och då
<Philip5> annars ska man ju spara och det är ju så tråkigt
<Philip5> beställde nu lite filtergrejer till min leksakskamera :D
<maxjezuiah> aha
<maxjezuiah> från samma som förut?
<maxjezuiah> eller är det speciella grejer till dessa kameror?
<Philip5> nej filter man skruvar på
<Philip5> close up filters och färgade filter beställde jag
<Philip5> röd, gul, orange, grön och blå
<maxjezuiah> 30 kr styck?
<maxjezuiah> hoya outlet verkar slut nu
<maxjezuiah> http://www.d3image.se/kata-dlight-ryggsack-p-6613-c-384.aspx
<maxjezuiah> undrar om det är något bra märke det där
<maxjezuiah> med bra märke menar jag såklart bra kvalitet i dragkedjor osv.
<Philip5> nä jag köpte filterpaket
<Philip5> inte lika bra kvalle
<Philip5> är ju bara till min toy camera så då behövs det inget riktigt bra
<Philip5> jo kata brukar göra bra grejer men däremot så brukar jag inte gilla deras design
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-08
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har iaf YN fått upp bild på yn-622n-tx i sitt produktgalleri men ingen spec på den än men det brukar betyda att den inte är långt borta
<Flygisoft> Jo såg det :)
<Philip5> ändå är den dryg månad försenad
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> ryktet är att de fick betatesta den mer än tänkt och den krockade i produktionsledet med YN-E3-RT som de först såg till att få ut då enligt planen för den
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har jag sagt att jag skaffat en ny analog leksakskamera som jag moddat?! :D
<Flygisoft> Ah jo kan tänka mig att det stämmer med, är ju lite nya funktioner på denna, går väl uppdatera via USB med?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej det har du inte sagt :P
<Philip5> jo den har usb men det har inte de gamla
<Philip5> en skojsig leksakskamera helt i plast så även linsen :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=65084
<Flygisoft> Vad har du gjort med den då?
<Philip5> så här ser den ut utan någon mod: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/369376-REG/Holga_144120_144_120_120N.html
<Flygisoft> Ah, ja då var ju din coolare ;D
<Philip5> jag har borrat upp den så den fått en större bländare och även lagt till så jag har två olika bländare istället för bara en
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> sedan har jag tätat den för den läcker ljus i skarvar annars och sedan har jag monterat på en filtergänga så jag kan sätta filter och motljusskydd på den
<Philip5> den har ju bara 2 slutartider. 1/125 eller bulb :D
<Philip5> och nu har den även 2 olika bländare att växla mellan. ca f8 och f16 men den kom med bara f16
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> köpte den ny på mellandagsrea för 199 kr
<Philip5> mest på kul men den brukar ge lite så där sköna flummiga bilder som är lagom oskarpa och med vinjettering
<Philip5> finns att köpa med glaslins också men då är den bara dålig och oskarp. med plaslins så blir den charmigt dålig istället :D
<Flygisoft> Haha, ja men bra pris iaf
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ kul grej helt klart
<Flygisoft> du får börja framkalla själv så blir det ju lite roligare det med :)
<Flygisoft> Ne nu ska jag dra, vi hörs
<Philip5> ha det
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-09
<Philip5> QTjezy: du missade igår bilder på min nymoddade leksakskamera för att du dissade den här kanalen
<Philip5> nu är det bara Flygisoft som fått se härligheten
<QTjezy> Flygisoft, vare nå att se?
<QTjezy> Philip5, jag hade ju 40 graders feberfrozza
<QTjezy> gick inte att joina ordentligt 
<Flygisoft> QTjezy: Jodu, coola grejer :D
<Philip5> QTjezy: gick det inte att joina för du hade feber?!?! :O
<Philip5> antivirusskydd på irc :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kan få köpa min moddade kamera dyrt ;P
<QTjezy> precis
<QTjezy> bild?
<Flygisoft> Haha ;D
<Philip5> QTjezy: jag visade bild igår när du inte var här
<Philip5> QTjezy: för du bara bajsade på Flygisoft och mig
<QTjezy> ah justja, det hade jag glömt bort :)
<Philip5> QTjezy: fast för att du är så snäll
<Philip5> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=65084
<Philip5> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/369376-REG/Holga_144120_144_120_120N.html
<Philip5> så ser den ut annars
<Philip5> har också moddat lite i den
<Philip5> 99% plast och så även linsen i objektivet
<QTjezy> :)
<QTjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/302625/197056482/holga-135bc-tlr-vit
<QTjezy> denna tänkte jag ju köpa
<QTjezy> har du testat den?
<Philip5> undrar om den har glas eller plastlins
<QTjezy> framkallat något?
<Philip5> nope. är inte så intresserad av 35mm film
<Philip5> har lite framkallat men inget scannat
<QTjezy> har du framkallat från holgan?
<Philip5> QTjezy: såg 2 grejer på blocket för dig
<QTjezy> vadå?
<Philip5> nej inte fotat med holgan än
<QTjezy> ah, ska du inte ta den en tur ut imorgon?
<Philip5> bara varit pissväder sedan jag fick den och den kräver rätt mycket ljus... helst soliga dagar
<QTjezy> borde ju jungera bra inne på något köpcentrum eller så
<QTjezy> du får köra bulb och stativ
<QTjezy> eller utan stativ och låta kreativiteten styra
<QTjezy> min dator rasade ju, blev av med galet mycket bilder på datorn som jag inte hade backuppat
<Philip5> verkar inte hitta dem nu
<Philip5> var en  black magic videokamera och en canon 50 f1.0
<Philip5> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Blackmagic_Pocket_Cinema_Camera_51144837.htm
<Philip5> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Canon_EOS_EF_50mm_f_1_0_L_USM_51288914.htm
<Philip5> QTjezy: slå till ;)
<QTjezy> man kanske borde slå till på en blackmagic
<QTjezy> men jag väntar nog ett tag tills lite hetare modeller finns
<QTjezy> håkan la till sin canon 50 mm på julafton
<QTjezy> kanske han har köpt för mycket juklappar och har nu ångest och får sälja sin finaste ägodel
<Philip5> hehe, kanske. behövde lite snabba pengar
<Philip5> inte så billig men den är rätt ovanlig
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dog du på nyårsafton??? :O
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-08
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ping
#kubuntu-se 2016-01-12
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena. läget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är bra det :)
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<Philip5> jo det är bra men saknar sommar och ljus
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju så
<Flygisoft> Varit riktigt pissig vinter iaf
<Flygisoft> Först nu vi har börjat få någon snö här
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Dock inget att köra skoter på
<Philip5> nä och här nere har det töat och regnat lite igår och sedan frysit på idag så det är som en hal grov tvättbräda överallt som man slirar runt på ojämn is
<Philip5> roligare med sommar och lagom varmt med lättklädda tjejer lite överallt
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Ne ta och sova lite kanske
<Flygisoft> natt
